# 27' Sun Sloop



## seapadrik (Jun 28, 2006)

I have been considering a Sun SLoop (1977) from designer Robert Perry.

I am new to sailing and couldnt find many hits on the internet about this model.

Are any of you familiar with this boat? Is it a good model for a relative beginner?

thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sun 27 (aka Sun 838)*

This boat was built in fair numbers in Richmond BC by Spencer Boats in the late 70s/maybe early 80s I believe.
Quite spacious, with good headroom, I think the build quality is average or better, haven't heard of any glaring problems with these models and there are a few around in the Vancouver/Victoria area still. Some have even been out in the local PHRF fleets.

The Sunstar 31 (a big sister) had an encapsulated keel - so probably the 27 does too but I'm not positive about that. That may be a factor for you. (primarily it depends on the ballast used how good/bad/indifferent you may feel about that). On the plus side there are no keelbolt/hull keel joint issues - on the minus if it's ever damaged and it's iron ballast that can lead to some serious issues.

Typical Perry in that they will not be overcanvassed, probably not a bad beginner's cruiser and a pretty substantial first boat for anyone. Of course it goes without saying that you get it properly surveyed and checked over, and get a reasonable purchase price.


----------



## seapadrik (Jun 28, 2006)

*thanks*

I appreciate the detailed information.


----------



## Biker1bob (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Faster, I see you have posted a couple of times on the Sun 27/28 838

Are all three the same boat? or is there a 27 and 28?

I know the Sunstar is the newer one with updated window layout .. the one I am looking at is older layout so I am assuming pre Spencer Yachts.

Is there any specific info you know where I might find? brochures, specs? what was common std outfitting?

This being designed as an offshore bluewater boat can I assume this would not be ideal on a lake like Ontario? We generally have 10-15knot winds.. or its a storm.

Thanks

James


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Biker1bob said:


> Hi Faster, I see you have posted a couple of times on the Sun 27/28 838
> 
> Are all three the same boat? or is there a 27 and 28?


I believe they are all the same, or only minorly "tweaked", hull/deck, they were marketed and listed under these various numbers.



Biker1bob said:


> I know the Sunstar is the newer one with updated window layout .. the one I am looking at is older layout so I am assuming pre Spencer Yachts.


Info I have indicates that the so called Sunstar 28 was introduced in 1977 - but it's not clear if that's the original intro date of the Sun 838 or this version. I think all versions were produced by Spencer. If you have the older windows, it's likely officially a "Sun 838" i.e. 8.38 meters in length. Most likely all they did, if anything, was to extend the transom a few inches to get to 28 feet



Biker1bob said:


> Is there any specific info you know where I might find? brochures, specs? what was common std outfitting?


From the Canadian Sailboat Sourcebook (1983):
Sunstar 28
LOA 28
LWL 22.5
Beam 9.0
Draft 4.3
disp 6200
Ballast 2300
Water 20 gal
Std equip includes 2 brnr stove, oiled teak woodwork, 50lb Ice chest, SS sink.
Power was buyer's choice and could be outboard, inboard gas or diesel.

This was a softcover book probably difficult to find nowadays.



Biker1bob said:


> This being designed as an offshore bluewater boat can I assume this would not be ideal on a lake like Ontario? We generally have 10-15knot winds.. or its a storm.


I would NOT characterize this boat as an offshore bluewater boat.... certainly a very typical, average coastal cruiser and as such should be fine for your intended use, as long as she surveys well and has been well looked after.

Best of luck, hope some of this is useful to you.


----------

